# after 3 months of planning



## G_48911 (May 8, 2008)

i finally decided to go place my order with seedboutique.com and what do ya know. nowhere on their seed list is white widow,aurora indica,or nl X big bud.(which i had been looking at for the past 3 months)i emailed the help desk and asked how long b-4 they get more of these seeds in (who knows if i hear back from em) so at this point,im really not sure what i'm gonna do.i wanted to order from them because of their prices but im not sure.
i seen nirvana-shop.com has jock horror seeds on sale for $24.36 and seedboutique.com still has the four way in stock so i'll be ordering them tomorrow,but i still need to make up my mind on my other 3 strains.Anybody else have this happen to em? THIS SUX SO BAD,JUST MY LUCK


----------



## Cole (May 8, 2008)

Early Special from Nirvana is also $24.36. Just a suggestion if your looking for cheap strains.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 8, 2008)

www.drchronic.com

they will have all the seeds you will ever need. I got my order fast aswell.


----------



## Cole (May 8, 2008)

Early Special from Nirvana is also $24.36. Just a suggestion if your looking for cheap strains.


----------



## Fadeux (May 8, 2008)

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/aurora_indica_marijuana_seeds.html
http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/white-widow.html

There are your first two, Go with these guys, they're cheap, out of the UK, very discreet, and my order made it to AZ within 1 week. Use a prepaid CC


----------



## kasgrow (May 8, 2008)

Don't miss out on aurora indica. It is worth going somewhere else for it. Drchronic has it.


----------



## G_48911 (May 8, 2008)

you guys are awesome,thanks to all of you.as for my choice of strains...they will     
        nirvana-shop.com
       jock horror $24.36
       seedboutique.com
        four way (yes,im still gonna have the first nirvana four way journal)
        mandala seeds kalichakra $24.69
        maruijuana-seeds.nl  (thanks Fadeux!)
        Aurora Indica   $35
        White lightning  $65  (this stuff looks crazy!! cant wait!!)

  I'm not trying to be a "cheap a**" but this is my first hydroponic grow,so i wont go all out this time,next grow though....thats a totally different story =)


----------



## G_48911 (May 8, 2008)

yea dude,that aurora indica looks bomb also.i like the colors of it.i definitly had to keep it in the line up.i was kinda bumbed out when i seen that seedboutique.com was out of it and the white widow,since i wanted an all nirvana grow but this should be ok.this white lightning looks crazy


----------



## Fadeux (May 9, 2008)

Just remember, Life is what happens while we are making plans for it.... Do what you will... Be safe and enjoy....


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 10, 2008)

who says your not going all out G?

as long as your tweaking your lights, ventilation, nutes, plant growth and everything inbetween then your getting somewhere!

I pray for the fattest, dankenst ladies for ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GL ON THE ONCOMING HARVEST!!!!!!


----------



## snuggles (May 10, 2008)

:yeahthat: 

You're in good hands, plus you seem to be asking all the right questions, you'll do fine there G. Best of luck.


----------

